# What's your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/Lipstick



## braidey (Jan 25, 2009)

*I am still searching for mine, what's yours?*


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

MAC Love Nectar.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

lychee luxe MAC


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Missy slimshine
Enchantress gloss
Sock Hop gloss from Heatherette
Ravishing cremesheen l/s
Love Nectar
Pink Lemonade
Kinda Sexy matte l/s


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

MAC Lipgelee in "Sapilicious".

It's described as "tangerine-taupe with soft pearl", but it looks peach on me.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

I'm going to be watching this thread, because with my newly dyed hair, I've been getting more and more into peach lipcolors.
Anyway, my favorite thus far is Missy slimshine. GORGEOUS color and texture!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Synched up and Saplicious ....


----------



## zerin (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

I love Mac's Sock Hop Lipglass (LE) and Love Nectar Lustreglass. 

I think the creamteam collection will have some nice peachy lipglosses too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 YAY!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

I don't know if Hug Me would be considered peach or peach-ish but if it is, that's my favorite.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Mine is Sock Hop l/g


----------



## nicoleh619 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

I would have to agree with Sapilicious Lipgelee, freckletone L/S, Love Nectar (gorgeous), pink lemonade...I purchased MarquiseD l/s and Live and Dye l/s from the Brunette Blond and Redhead collection and those 2 colors are definitely peachy on me. Love them both. And another fave is CO Bigleow Lip Shine in Coral Mint...you will not be disappointed!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Sock Hop l/g from the Heatherette collection. One of my favorite lipglasses!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

MAC Splendid l/g


----------



## animacani (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

sock hop and for a kinda ''invisible'' peach coulour I would say love nectar.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

i finally found the perfect peachy nude for me - SISS lipstick
glosses - Sock Hop, Orange-descence


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_*I am still searching for mine, what's yours?*_

 

Thanks for asking this question!

So far I love:





 Lychee Luxe L/G ... (exotic tropical look)





 Pink Lemonade L/G ... (porno look lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





 Splendid L/G ... (soft peach)





 Love-4-ever Pro Longwear Lustre (great as a base ... I dunno if I'm eating my lipstick...lol...but my lip colour tends to disappear so this has been great)

I'm excited to go try some of the colours you ladies have listed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never had love for LustreGlasses but with all the votes for Love Nectar I might give it a try


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Freckletone l/s--nude peachy color
Love Nectar--peachy gold


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristina ftw!* 

 
_I'm going to be watching this thread, because with my newly dyed hair, I've been getting more and more into peach lipcolors.
Anyway, my favorite thus far is Missy slimshine. GORGEOUS color and texture!_

 
would that color look good on nc45?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Hands down Missy Slimshine and Sock Hop l/g


----------



## zerin (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

OMG! I am so getting missy slimshine now!!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Lip Fusion in FRESH or Glow. Incredibley emolliant, perfect colour, longwearing, and it has microspheres of collagen that plump the lips up to a full day.

Fusion's lip products have changed my life. I don't just want a pretty gloss, I want a product tat actually does something to improve me....


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

^^^ Oh yes, I totally agree 

I have a beautiful peach LipFusion gloss my sister gave me but I don't know what the colour is called. I definitely want another... love the yummy vanilla scent and plumpy kissable looking lips


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Summerfruit cremeliner, kinda sexy l/s with sock hop gloss is my fave lip combo! bloody gorgeous! 

Creme Sherry is another good liner - kinda orangey. 

Everyone should have Missy!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_would that color look good on nc45?_

 
I think so, but I don't know for sure. However, it does seem that the more tan I am, the better this color looks on me. I'm not an NC45 still, but I think it's worth a shot! It's not super light or chalky or anything.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_would that color look good on nc45?_

 
I think Lychee Luxe would make a great lip statement on you. It's on the bold spectrum for peaches... Don't be shy!


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

I LOVE Lychee Luxe, Sock Hop, and Uberpeach l/g

Also, Chanel Big Bang l/g is another fave!


----------



## Nox (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

NARS Turkish Delight l/g.  Kim Kardashian wore it alot in the past, and it's became one of my favorites.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

i have Turkish Delight but IMHO it isn't peach at all, it's the perfect bubblegum pink.  It can often give WOC that pale "stripper" lip look unless it's paired over l/s. . . i have fairly light golden skin (like Rihanna) but unless i wear it over l/s it makes me look like i have white-ish lips. . . I love this color over any l/s but I really think that no matter your coloring, this l/g is more pink than peach.

I LOVE Revlong Shiny Sheers l/s in Sheer Peachy Sheen - they are a dupe for slimshines - just as good but half the price!!! This is a GORGEOUS peach shade!!!

I also love Prrr l/g for a frosty peach gloss. . .


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

I'm partial to Vegas Volt l/s myself!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_i have Turkish Delight but IMHO it isn't peach at all, it's the perfect bubblegum pink. It can often give WOC that pale "stripper" lip look unless it's paired over l/s. . . i have fairly light golden skin (like Rihanna) but unless i wear it over l/s it makes me look like i have white-ish lips. . . I love this color over any l/s but I really think that no matter your coloring, this l/g is more pink than peach.

I LOVE Revlong Shiny Sheers l/s in Sheer Peachy Sheen - they are a dupe for slimshines - just as good but half the price!!! This is a GORGEOUS peach shade!!!

*I also love Prrr l/g for a frosty peach gloss*. . ._

 
Hmm...I was looking at Prr on the website just today...


----------



## damsel (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What's your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

mac sock hop l/g
mac 4n l/s
nars giza l/g


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Hmm...I was looking at Prr on the website just today..._

 
i LOOOVE Prrr! i have AT LEAST 187592648761982736487164 lipglosses (AT LEAST! i'm slightly addicted! lol) and somehow i ALWAYS come back to this one! 

It's probably the only gloss I'll ever repurchase cuz usually i get bored quickly, but this one is perfect on its own or over anything!

I don't want to speak for anyone else, but the gorgeous hotmodelchiq loves this one too & has used it in a bunch of her amazing FOTD's i believe if you want to look them up. . . 

you should SOOO get it!


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What's your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Hands down "sock hop!!" for the l/g and l/s..I love pleasureseeker!!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: What's your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Another vote for Sock Hop and Love Nectar!


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 3, 2009)

MAC Nymphette Lipglass. It looks peachy on me.


----------



## GlossyLips (Feb 9, 2009)

Nars giza lipgloss (sheer)
MAC missy slimshine (love)


----------



## L281173 (Feb 22, 2009)

I love Mac's Entice Lipglass.


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 9, 2009)

Chanel Santa Monica!

It's a sort of sheer apricot, and is just the prettiest colour.


----------



## versace (Jun 3, 2009)

i loveee shy girl
pleasure seeker is nice too


----------



## SkyeAngel (Jun 4, 2009)

I like Love Nectar lipglass and Honeylove lipstick


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 4, 2009)

Lancome Color Fever Gloss / Burning Up
MAC Lustreglass / Love Nectar
MAC Lipglass / Enchantress & Ola Mango
Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss / Candid

Cover Girl Tru Shine Lipstick / Peach Shine
MAC Frost Lipstick / Lollipop Loving & What A Do

I also love Vegas Volt & See Sheer.. but they're deeper, but they show up more coral than peach on me.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jun 4, 2009)

I like Shy girl-- peachy beige color. After reading this thread I think I need to try out Missy slimshine and Love Nectar l/g.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Love Nectar lustreglass
Lollipop Loving l/s
Smile d/g


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 5, 2009)

Slim shine in Missy...love it!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 5, 2009)

Ravishing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or Lollipop Lovin


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Jun 5, 2009)

I <3 love nectar and Splendid lipglasses from MAC


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 6, 2009)

oomg!! my 4n l/s broke the other side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I love 4n l/s.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Name Your Favorite Peach Lip Gloss/stick*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicoleh619* 

 
_I would have to agree with Sapilicious Lipgelee, freckletone L/S, Love Nectar (gorgeous), pink lemonade...I purchased MarquiseD l/s and Live and Dye l/s from the Brunette Blond and Redhead collection and those 2 colors are definitely peachy on me. Love them both. And another fave is CO Bigleow Lip Shine in Coral Mint...you will not be disappointed!_

 
I picked up Love Nectar Lustreglass and C.O. Bigelow Lip Shine in Coral Mint this weekend!  I'm so in love with both!


----------



## Mochahantas (Jun 8, 2009)

Nymphette for the gloss!

Haven't found the perfect peach l/s yet


----------



## justb7 (Jun 8, 2009)

MAC saplicious (lipgelée)


----------



## make-up crazy (Jul 4, 2009)

Loreal color riche 104 pretty peach stick gloss
Body shop lipstick 02
Maxfactor silk gloss peach glow
Estee Lauder High gloss ultra brillance 08 Coral
Guerlain Kiss Kiss lips Peche frivole lip stick
Du wop venom gloss coral tree
GOSH on stage cool jam 104


----------



## uabiola (Jul 16, 2009)

MAC:
-Love Nectar l/g
-Entice l/g
-Ultra Elegant s/s
-Utterly Posh d/g
-Sock Hop l/g
-Tartlette l/g
-Beaute l/g
-Poetique l/g
-Sexy Sweet l/g
-Raquel l/g
-Flash of Flesh l/g
-Enchantress l/g
-Cleo's Coral Kiss t/m

Dam I love MAC!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Ravishing Cremesheen


----------



## dopista (Jul 16, 2009)

Lychee Luxe Lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ive stopped looking after I found this one


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 24, 2009)

I love Morange although it's not peach


----------



## anita22 (Jul 24, 2009)

Chanel Aqualumiere Gloss in Candy Glow. It looks like MAC Lychee Luxe in the tube, but goes on more sheerly (beautiful for everyday looks).


----------



## disconlemonade (Jul 24, 2009)

Ravishing lipstick 
Queen bee l/g
Curtsy lipstick  
Lychee Luxe l/g
Love nectar l/g
Enchantress l/g, although it turns somewhat pink depending on the lipstick you layer on
Lil Sizzler lipgelee


----------



## xuxu84 (Jan 16, 2010)

Love Nectar! I get compliments everytime I wear. I don't think to replace it.

Loreal Glam Shine Creme 305 l/s is fine, but a better peachy lipstick is still out there, I know


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jan 16, 2010)

NARS Giza Lipgloss
Revlon Beyond Natural Cream Gloss - Peach
MAC Love Nectar


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 20, 2010)

I love Ramblin Rose. It is a frost, so I put on foundation / lip erase in dim on my lips before using this. 

I'll have to try Ravishing.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Senoj (Oct 25, 2010)

Kumquat by Mac, it came out with the Spring Forecast collection last Feb.


----------



## she (Oct 28, 2010)

MAC partial to pink- thanks for bringing this back to life, reminds me i need to get another one.


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 31, 2010)

For everyday I love love nectar and really want to try enchantress. For nights out it's vegas volt!


----------



## MoGiselle (Nov 1, 2010)

braidey said:


> *I am still searching for mine, what's yours?*


 
  	 I'm a NC 50 and my favorite peach lipstick is surprisely by revlon called peach me


----------



## califabulous (Sep 3, 2011)

MAC shy girl/prrr
  	ravishing
  	enchantress-peachy/pink iridescence
  	Love nectar
  	Lychee lux
  	NYX beige 
  	revlon gloss in coral reef


----------



## afulton (Sep 10, 2011)

I love Emancipation from the Wonder Woman collection. It's a peachy nude color.


----------

